# Is there a Linux distro that have the READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error message?



## olav (Aug 11, 2010)

Yesterday one of the hard drives in my home server crashed. When turned on the monitor I saw a few lines with the READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error message. I rebooted and the hard drive started to spin again. If I put the hard drive under load I would see the error messages again after a few minutes.

I tried to figure out what was wrong. SMART said the hard drive was just fine. So I replaced the cables, tried another controller and so on, but that didn't help. I came over this thread, and finally replaced the hard drive. That solved my problem instantly.

Without that error message I think I would have wasted more hours trying to figure what was wrong. 

I remember I had a similar problem when I ran software raid with Ubuntu, however there was no error message. The hard drive just silently crashed/died again after a few days.

Is there a Linux distro that have a similar feature? Or is it just a special feature found in FreeBSD?


----------

